

Test your iOS apps on the "new" resolution - stigi
http://www.cocoanetics.com/2012/08/a-taller-iphone-is-a-giraffe/

======
stigi
The how to doesn't make it clear that you have to add the "eagle" & the
"giraffe" key to the Info.plist. So here's a short abstract of the whole
thing:

\- Install the newest Xcode 4.4.1 4F1003 (it didn't work with 4.4 for me)

\- Put [0] in [1]

\- Edit [2]. You might have to change the permissions of the file to edit it.
You know you can do it!

\- Add a "eagle" key with a string value of "640"

\- Add a "giraffe" key with a string value of "1136"

\- Start the simulator in iPhone retina mode.

Hope this helps a little

[0] -
[https://raw.github.com/gist/34797bfbde1563b039a5/282cb2e9065...](https://raw.github.com/gist/34797bfbde1563b039a5/282cb2e90656ea84099124956df1a4f3b7c805d0/File.txt)

[1] - ~/Library/Application Support/iPhone Simulator

[2] -
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/Applications/iPhone
Simulator.app/Contents/Resources/Devices/iPhone (Retina).deviceinfo/Info.plist

